# Cherub coffee machine leaking from under



## HP79 (May 10, 2020)

Hello, my coffee machine is starting to leak (only a small leak) from under the machine, right hand side. It's dripping from the grill. Can you help?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There are numerous components and pipes inside which could be leaking. The fact it is dripping from the R/H side does not confirm that is where the leak is.

More information is required, preferably a video / photo of the inside showing the leak.

You are going to have to open up the case. and give more information.


----------

